

The Pirate Bay's response to their indictment - rms
http://thepiratebay.org/blog/100

======
mixmax
A little premature I think.

From the linked article:

Tomorrow we will (hopefully) finish the long story about the site until now,
as a celebration. If you can find the URL for it, go ahead and read it, but
please don't tell anyone the URL in the comments if you do find it. The text
is not ready yet, we're missing some entries and the pictures are not always
at the correct place. But it would be cool if you wrote a comment that you
_did_ find the page ;)

~~~
rms
Well, perhaps not the official, official, response, but I like that they
decided to focus on the positive and downplay the negative.

There's this, which is the blog of one of the indicted TPB founders, that sums
up all the inappropriate things that have happened to them recently.
<http://blog.brokep.com/2008/01/21/punching-bags/>

~~~
mixmax
Yeah keepin' up the good vibes :-)

and thanks for the link anyway.

